# Men's Hair Loss > Hair Loss Treatments >  Lipogaine

## jayth

Well this company is back. This is the place that sold the DualGen-15. Of course they are using a different name but "Lipogaine" was one of the products they used to sell. This is the same formula but with 5% minox. I might give it a shot. It's available on Amazon. About $24 a bottle.

I also saw a 15% formula on Amazon from a place out of India? Shady to say the least :EEK!: . Coming from India who knows what they put in this stuff. I forget the name of it..

----------

